# Can't reset windows 8.1 Asus laptop to factory settings?



## zellersko (Jul 21, 2014)

So i attempted to restore my windows  8.1 laptop to factory settings and completely clear the drive, but every time I try to hit reset and delete everything, it says unable to reset PC.a required Drive partition is missing. so, I decided to create a recovery drive using my usb stick, but even when I select it as the primary option in the boot order, I still get the same error  message that a required drive partition is missing. Please help!


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 22, 2014)

If you can still boot into windows then create your recovery cd's and then totally wipe the drive and boot to the first recovery cd.


----------



## zellersko (Jul 22, 2014)

*Can you please be a little more detailed on the process?*

I already created a recovery drive with the usb, but it still says there is a missing partition


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 22, 2014)

If you create the recovery cd's and nuke the hard drive the recovery utility will recreate needed partitions.


----------



## zellersko (Jul 22, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> If you create the recovery cd's and nuke the hard drive the recovery utility will recreate needed partitions.



What do you mean nuke the drive? Do you mean delete all files from the hard drive and my usb recovery drive will restore missing files?


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 22, 2014)

Does the laptop have a cd drive?  If so create the recovery cd's instead of using the usb flash drive, would be simpler.  

Yes, nuking the drive means wiping the drive clean of files and all partitions.  Dban or killdisk will do this.


----------



## zellersko (Jul 22, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> Does the laptop have a cd drive?  If so create the recovery cd's instead of using the usb flash drive, would be simpler.
> 
> Yes, nuking the drive means wiping the drive clean of files and all partitions.  Dban or killdisk will do this.



yes it has a cd drive, but i dont have a windows 8 reinstall dvd. how could i get around using a usb


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 22, 2014)

All OEM laptops allow you to burn the recovery cd's required to reinstall windows in case the hard drive fails on you.  If you can still boot into windows, then create the recovery cd's.  If you can't boot into windows then contact asus for them, may cost a nominal fee though.


----------



## zellersko (Jul 22, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> All OEM laptops allow you to burn the recovery cd's required to reinstall windows in case the hard drive fails on you.  If you can still boot into windows, then create the recovery cd's.  If you can't boot into windows then contact asus for them, may cost a nominal fee though.



So just get a clean cd and burn the recovery drive onto it and make it the priority in BIOS?


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 22, 2014)

No, boot into windows.  There should be a program from asus called asus recovery.  From there you can create the recovery cd's.


----------



## zellersko (Jul 22, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> No, boot into windows.  There should be a program from asus called asus recovery.  From there you can create the recovery cd's.



 had to download the system recovery because it was not on my computer so I am processing it now. Thanks for help!


----------



## zellersko (Jul 22, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> No, boot into windows.  There should be a program from asus called asus recovery.  From there you can create the recovery cd's.



My computer doesnt even have asus recovery on it.


----------

